# Le curage anal



## savama

Buongiorno a tutti,
spero abbiate passato bene le feste. Eccomi di nuovo qui a chiedervi un'altra cosa...

Cosa pensate si intenda per "curage anal", quando si parla di allevamento??

Io so che "curage" è lo spurgo, la pulizia; e di "anal" non ho trovato altro significato se non quello di anale...

Ma quello che mi domando è cosa c'entra la pulizia dell'ano con l'allevamento e con gli animali??? 

Spero che, anche questa volta, mi possiate essere d'aiuto.
 Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il muschio, cui si deve alludere nel passaggio corrispondente, è una sostanza prodotta da piccole ghiandole di certi animali (leggi Wikipedia in varie lingue QUI). In origine, si doveva sacrificare l'animale per *asportare* l'intera ghiandola, poi ci si è limitati a *raschiarne* l'interno per raccogliere il muschio usato in profumeria. La parola "curage" viene spesso usata, a torto secondo me, invece della più precisa "curetage" che andrebbe molto meglio in questo caso. 

EDIT: Effettivamente, impostando nella ricerca "curetage anal" si ottiene un risultato molto più valido, tra l'altro: http://www.amabilia.com/contenu/parfums/sec06_15.html . Purtroppo, mi rendo conto alla fine di non avere trovato la traduzione .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Matou.

Se ti riferisci a una possibile traduzione di "curage" in italiano, noi abbiamo "curettaggio", che viene usato specialmente dai dentisti per una particolare operazione di pulizia profonda.

GS


----------



## savama

Grazie mille ad entrambi,
Facendo una ricerca, credo che in italiano ci stia meglio, sopratutto in questo caso, raschiamento, come "suggerito" da matoupaschat.
Grazie ancora.
=D


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Attent*, Savama: la parola "raschiamento" — che viene comunemente usata per un'operazione all'apparato riproduttivo femminile — la userei con estrema prudenza.

GS


----------



## savama

Ciao Giorgio,
sì sì, so a cosa si riferisce la parola raschiamento, ma credo proprio che in questo sia giusto usarla. Poiché è una ghiandola che viene "asportata"...
Grazie comunque per il consiglio. Sempre ben accetti =D


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio,
Lo sapevi che in una vita precedente ero dentista? 
Tecnicamente, il "curetage" non è altro che il raschiamento, la raschiatura di un organo/corpo cavo, una ghiandola, per esempio, o anche l'ascella, l'utero, il dente, ecc. Che poi nel linguaggio popolare significhi quasi sempre un'operazione "femminile", siamo d'accordo, ma questo non toglie...

Ho! Ci penso, hai visto che libro è?


savama said:


> Per quanto riguarda il titolo del libro non è un segreto hihi... si intitola, "Le rouge et le vert" ed è di Jean-Bernard Pouy.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

savama said:


> Grazie mille ad entrambi,
> Facendo una ricerca, credo che in italiano ci stia meglio, sopratutto in questo caso, raschiamento, come "suggerito" da matoupaschat.
> Grazie ancora.
> =D



E la frase ORIGINALE INTERA dov'è?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Paul,
Scusa il "délit d'initié" , la frase è rimasta nel libro a pagina 129. Dato che l'ho comprato, la do io (come avrei dovuto fare prima ):"Ils avaient, dans les Vosges, créé un élevage de chevrotins porte-musc (...) Il y avait eu une vraie période de prospérité. Et puis l'écologiquement correct était arrivé, ces bonnes âmes ne supportant pas l'élevage et le curage anal."​


----------



## savama

Ciao matoupaschat,
intanto grazie per aver risposto a Paul, credevo di poterla omettere, una volta specificato il contesto. Scusate  
ps. ma con la frase "Ho! Ci penso, hai visto che libro è?[/QUOTE]", che intendi?? ;D


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Savama,
Mi rivolgevo sempre a Giorgio Spizzi che nell'ultimo post del thread "encadré", ormai chiuso, si sentiva escluso e chiedeva il titolo del libro.
PS Azz... il programma del sito comincia a fare le bizze anche con Chromium, non posso più mettere né faccine né i link.


----------



## savama

Ah grazie matoupaschat! 
P.s. fortunatamente a me ancora funzionano!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie per la precisazione e la gentilezza, matou: io non me ne ricordavo affatto...

GS


----------

